
I'm looking for volunteer participants in an HCI study - xigency
http://brainplex.net/hci/
======
xigency
I'm an online student in an Intro to Human-Computer Interaction course. For
one of my assignments, I am evaluating a prototype interface with a study.

The prototype is designed to be used on a laptop/desktop computer (as opposed
to mobile or tablet devices). The interface is designed to help locate
documents, replacing the search or navigation views in Google Drive or
Sharepoint/One Drive.

The study is set up as a between-subjects experiment. So visitors are
presented with one of two different interfaces. The study takes about 10-15
minutes and records data regarding how long tasks take.

Source code is available here: [https://github.com/gregtour/DocumentHub-
HCI](https://github.com/gregtour/DocumentHub-HCI)

